# 21 Bloods and doctor has requested to see me



## Fabz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I had to have day 21 and day 22 bloods for progesterone on Monday and Tuesday of this week, I was calling to make a different appointment and thought I may as well ask if they had my results.  They did which was super quick as yesterday was Wednesday.  The receptionist said the notes say to book a telephone appointment for the bloods on Monday and a face to face for the bloods taken on Tuesday.  She would give me no further information.  I am a bit worried and I was wondering if anyone had this experience, it is strange that I have to have one telephone and one face to face considering they were blood tests for the same thing?  Any reassurance would be welcomed.

Thanks

Fabs


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, 

I had this. In fact, the receptionist lied to me at one point and said no results back when in fact I'd missed a call the day previous from the Dr to discuss the results!!


----------

